# Omg! Puppy Ate Colored Pencil!



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

I heard Chloe bark and I went to pick her up and she had a colored pencil next to her all chewed/bitten and it apears she ate some of the 'lead' too. I don't know what to do, please help? My mom is just like 'Well- They don't make puppy hospitals so," and I am the only one worried about the whole thing, I tried looking on the web and there is nothing, please help me?


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

They don't use "lead" in pencils anymore. So she should be fine. My daughter use to chew her pencils all the time. Chloe will probably have some colorful poop.


----------



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

O.K.
Thanks so much.
I feel like such an idiot now getting all worried/upset for nothing.
What can I say, I would hate hate hate anything to ever happen to Chloe, she is my angel.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I heard Chloe bark and I went to pick her up and she had a colored pencil next to her all chewed/bitten and it apears she ate some of the 'lead' too. I don't know what to do, please help? My mom is just like 'Well- They don't make puppy hospitals so," and I am the only one worried about the whole thing, I tried looking on the web and there is nothing, please help me?[/B]


Ahem - hate to correct your mom, but they certanly DO have puppy hospitals. We have a great one here in NYC - on 62nd and the East River (FDR) Drive.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=385998
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to say the same thing! Of course there are puppy hospitals!! We have two emergency hospitals in my town and most towns of any size have a place to take puppies and dogs and cats when an emergency arises after hours.


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL Bentley had purple and orange poop a week or two ago. The purple poop freaked me out because it was all purply looking and I thought maybe something was wrong. Then he went again and had a piece of orange crayon.. so under the bed I found shreds of crayola wrappers. He gets into my son's room and steals the crayons so I've had to put them up! 
These little buggers chew everything! I can't even keep a good pair of sandals!


----------



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

Really? I have never heard of one.
What is it? Like a vet that is open all night? 
Haha!
GottaGettaMaltee;
I know the feeling.
This morning I woke up to see a blue poop!
Also, Chloe drags my flip flops around the house and they always have little puppy teeth in them.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Really? I have never heard of one.
> What is it? Like a vet that is open all night?[/B]


Yes, it's a vet that is open all night and there are usually a couple vets and techs and all the facilities and testing equipment, etc. for taking care of an animal while the vet's office is closed. 

Some larger cities have 24/7 animal hospitals that are open all the time for regular care as well as emergencies. 

If I were you I would find out where the emergency hospital in your area is located, so that if an emergency happens you will know.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

i once had to call the hot line, they charged me 50 dallars , baci had eaten my makeup sponge full of foundation they said to get white bread and give to him but if that didnt work i would be going to the emergency room


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm familiar w/ colored pencils as I have two small skin kids and we have tons of them--they are kid safe, non-toxic, so I would imagine that they wouldn't be dangerous to a puppy. I'd be more concerned about the splinters of wood in a puppy's body than I would be about the chemical ingredients. I'd just keep an eye on her.

And as a precaution I would find out the local 24 hospitals in your area and keep the phone numbers on speed dial because in case of an emergency you don't want to have to be running around looking for phone numbers. Good luck!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I just wanted to add that if there isnt a hospital in your area you can most likely call your vet after hours or another vet in your area.

Before I moved to San Diego I lived in a REALLY small town and the only vet we had would meet you at the vet office any time. Of course it was REALLY expensive to do so, but if you love your baby, no price is too high!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I heard Chloe bark and I went to pick her up and she had a colored pencil next to her all chewed/bitten and it apears she ate some of the 'lead' too. I don't know what to do, please help? My mom is just like 'Well- They don't make puppy hospitals so," and I am the only one worried about the whole thing, I tried looking on the web and there is nothing, please help me?[/B]


 

Hmmm errr yes there certainly are "puppy hospitals". And good luck to your Chloe, I do not believe lead is used in pencils anymore and I know for sure if it was a Crayola Colored Pencil she will be fine.



http://mypethospital.com/



This is our Vet's practice.



enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Maltesemum, ask your regular vet who he recommends for an emergency vet in your area. There are several here in Raleigh, but my vet recommends a particular one. They hand out refrigerator magnets with the address and phone number on it so you will have it handy in an emergency.

Just a tip .... have one of your parents take to to find it before you need it. It will save time in a true emergency.

Hope Chloe feels better soon!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I wish I had a dollar for all the pencils and crayons my dogs have eaten!!!
I worry more about the little pieces of wood when they shred a pencil. Neyland is the worst!
He stole some crayons after the kids brought their stuff home from school at the end of the year. He stashed them somewhere and just kept showing up with a new color!








We still dont' know where his hiding place was, but I think his stash has finally all been confiscated.

I understand your concern though. These little turkeys scare me to death sometimes when they eat stuff up!
Glad all is well.


----------

